# Saw the litter



## Sue Calkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Went and saw Trisha's litter Tues. http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/para.utkoma?fadir=563961&modir=628741 Wow, nice puppies.  Very uniform litter. 5 weeks old....little alligators LOL Will be fun to check in on them over the next few weeks. Hopefully I'll be able to make a choice by the time one is ready to come home! They're young yet, but all showed the same....all came to see us happily and confidently, all took big grips on our clothes, wrists, ankles...little bit of head shakes here and there. All of them were exploring on there own, no one stood out as a bully or held back at any point. Can't even let color be the deciding factor....it just doesn't matter enough to me. 
Sue


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sue Calkins said:


> Went and saw Trisha's litter Tues. http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/para.utkoma?fadir=563961&modir=628741 Wow, nice puppies.  Very uniform litter. 5 weeks old....little alligators LOL Will be fun to check in on them over the next few weeks. Hopefully I'll be able to make a choice by the time one is ready to come home! They're young yet, but all showed the same....all came to see us happily and confidently, all took big grips on our clothes, wrists, ankles...little bit of head shakes here and there. All of them were exploring on there own, no one stood out as a bully or held back at any point. Can't even let color be the deciding factor....it just doesn't matter enough to me.
> Sue


cool beans...good luck with whatever you pick out....


----------



## Sue Calkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks...I'm sure I'll see more when they're a little older, but right now looks like any would be a good choice. I'm thinking male, so that narrows it down to 2.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Sue have fun. It is exciting isn't it! ....oh the anticipation!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I"m not a big fan or believer in puppy testing. With decent genetics I think you're pretty safe in picking any puppy from a working litter.
I think environment and how the puppy is raised will have more impact on how he turns out. Anyway, I pick a puppy based on initial bonding.
The one puppy that is more interested in me then his litter mates is the one that I'll take home


----------

